# Help me with this HDR! (beautiful woman here)



## DGMPhotography (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay, so I have these three exposures of my lovely model here and I really want to merge this so I get her exposed well, and the background... I've tried several different versions and I don't really like any of them completely. I like elements of them but can't figure out how to get it to all come together. You're welcome to take a whack at it. Any help appreciated. I just want it to look realistic, while also unique and intriguing because of the HDR. Yes, I realize I should have taken more exposures (and I know my bright one probably isn't bright enough...).

Original files:


  

My HDR/tonemapped edits:

1) I really like the contrast and clarity of this one, and the dark parts, but the model just looks too weird, and the lighting is just strange.


2) Lighting looks a little more realistic here, but everything looks washed out :/


3) Here is sort of a combination of the two...



Thanks for your help!

EDIT:

Current version:


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2015)

Do you have LR CC? If so, use the under and over and process them in the LR CC HDR. To me they process HDR that looks more realistic and not overcooked.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 23, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Do you have LR CC? If so, use the under and over and process them in the LR CC HDR. To me they process HDR that looks more realistic and not overcooked.



Oh yeah? I forgot that LR had HDR capabilities.. that came out with the latest version didn't it!

I was using Photomatix, so I'll try LR's program and see what happens!


----------



## runnah (Jul 23, 2015)

My Daddy taught me two things in life; Don't cook bacon with your shirt off and don't HDR skin tones.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 23, 2015)

you didnt need more exposures--you needed _one _speedlight or reflector.

the one exposure you got of subject isn't even that great--she was under by about 2 stops

You shouldn't even be "HDR"ing these.  just fix the one least bad exposure, then plop the best sky in it.





I did this VERY fast.  spent most of my time fixing the poor exposure--spent about 2 seconds on the sky mask.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 23, 2015)

Braineack said:


> you didnt need more exposures--you needed _one _speedlight or reflector.
> 
> the one exposure you got of subject isn't even that great--she was under by about 2 stops
> 
> ...



That's what I wanted to do. And I did have a reflector. That's where the golden catch in the bottom of her eye is coming from. 

And whether it's HDR or composite or whatever, I just wanted to put the best sky with the best exposure of the model.

What I don't understand is how you did that so quickly. I tried doing a composite like that and I just couldn't get the sky to work. Especially with where it pokes around the trees.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, after some additional work/editing, here's what I've got now. What do you think?





Edit:

Dark line under eye removed:


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2015)

Daryll, that to me is much better. The only nitpicky thing that I would suggest is to zoom in on the eye and remove that black line from underneath it. (to me it makes the eye look weird)


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 24, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Daryll, that to me is much better. The only nitpicky thing that I would suggest is to zoom in on the eye and remove that black line from underneath it. (to me it makes the eye look weird)



Yeah, I thought about that, but since you pointed it out, I'll take care of it. Thanks!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 24, 2015)

that ones good, just need warth. way too cool.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, "way too cool" for me also. Here's a minor touch.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## that1guy (Sep 17, 2015)

someone already said it..... never HDR people's skins.... if your images have people in them mask there. oral skin tones in on photoshop...it'll look 100x better.... good shot... but not for HDR 

just my professional opinion


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 17, 2015)

Lol what's with all the necro bumps all of a sudden?


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 21, 2015)

Here is some editing I did. I did not use HDR program. I used layer masks in photoshop. I brought them into the same document and aligned images. Then I used payer mask to bring detail in and out. Next I used two layer masks one with a curves bright and one with curves low to paint in some highlights and shadows. Then I used color effect to add in a gold reflector and some other filters.

here is the end product.  maybe you like.




girl in white dress by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 21, 2015)

Can we close this thread? 

I appreciate the feedback, but this has already been resolved. Quite some time ago. 

Thanks!


----------

